# Reliability of Indian consultancies claiming to be able to find jobs in Canada?



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

Does anyone here have any experience with hiring consulting agencies in India who claim to find jobs for you in Canada? This is for a work permit primarily because I fall shy of the 1 year of experience required.

What I've seen is that they offer resume writing and marketing services and claim to find employers relevant to my qualifications. But the way my career has gone, I have huge trust issues with people who sell 'hope' for money. In short, how reliable are these people? Do they actually do any work? Do they set up interviews with real people or with paid frauds in the country of interest?

Thanks for your comments.

If I were to recount my qualifications and say that I am still unemployed you would probably wonder why this is my situation but I bet it's because,

1. I'm overqualified in India 
2. I didn't study in India
3. I wasn't able to find work abroad
4. I don't have experience

I don't really care about where I work, but I just want to be able to use my education to work on relevant things. If even after studying up to a Master's in Mechanical Engineering from two Anglophone countries is not enough to find a job anywhere in the world, then either I'm just unlucky or I'm just retarded.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


phoenixAdept said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with hiring consulting agencies in India who claim to find jobs for you in Canada? This is for a work permit primarily because I fall shy of the 1 year of experience required.
> 
> What I've seen is that they offer resume writing and marketing services and claim to find employers relevant to my qualifications. But the way my career has gone, I have huge trust issues with people who sell 'hope' for money. In short, how reliable are these people? Do they actually do any work? Do they set up interviews with real people or with paid frauds in the country of interest?
> 
> ...


Always follow your gut feeling with it comes to....."consultants"

Employers look for something more than education and degrees. Here in Canada what you know is important, but whom you know is the key.

Try to network with professionals in your area by using LinkIn, follow companies related to your field and connect with real head hunters. If all that fails, try applying directly on your own merits.

Cheers
(Animo)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The can give you 'jobs' (job postings).  I can give you that same thing too, for free.

You want to know how a Canadian resume looks like, how to do these interviews and so on? Have a look here:
Tips & Templates | The Centre for Skills Development & Training | The Centre
https://alis.alberta.ca/js/ws/jsr/job-search.html
And there are many more similar resources available. For free.

But... without a year of relevant work experience, I don't think anyone will be able to get you a visa...

What universities (+ country) did you attend to get your degree?


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you for your comments, Jrge and EVHB.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Based on the universities you mentioned in your private message (USA and UK), these don't seem to be the problem, as they don't have a bad reputation.
Is their alumni organization trying to help you with your job search?
When did you graduate?
Are you still (actively) in touch with the other graduating students and/or professors?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

phoenixAdept said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with hiring consulting agencies in India who claim to find jobs for you in Canada? This is for a work permit primarily because I fall shy of the 1 year of experience required.
> 
> What I've seen is that they offer resume writing and marketing services and claim to find employers relevant to my qualifications. But the way my career has gone, I have huge trust issues with people who sell 'hope' for money. In short, how reliable are these people? Do they actually do any work? Do they set up interviews with real people or with paid frauds in the country of interest?
> 
> ...


Hi,
There is far more to getting a job than just having great qualifications and a polished CV.
I don't believe you can possibly be overqualified for India - are you more qualified than the CEOs and senior managers of all the top Indian companies? - I doubt it!
If you have spent all your life studying and have not actually had a proper job yet - then this will be your biggest hurdle to getting a top job.
You really have two quick and easy choices to improve your chances.
1) Do an unpaid or low paid internship in a company that is in the field you intend to work in. This gives you experience that will go onto your CV and if the company likes you - they would consider you when permanent positions become available. 
2) Start your own company and learn how to run a business - no matter how small. This will give you valuable insight as to how companies run and you will find the best and worst aspects of running a company - you can then concentrate on getting good at the bits you like.
Both the above look good on CVs, show commitment and will be attractive to future employers.
If you pay a consultant to find you a job now - with no real work experience - I think you would be wasting your money.
The consultants won't tell you that - they will promise the earth because they want your money!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

phoenixAdept said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with hiring consulting agencies in India who claim to find jobs for you in Canada? This is for a work permit primarily because I fall shy of the 1 year of experience required.
> 
> What I've seen is that they offer resume writing and marketing services and claim to find employers relevant to my qualifications. But the way my career has gone, I have huge trust issues with people who sell 'hope' for money. In short, how reliable are these people? Do they actually do any work? Do they set up interviews with real people or with paid frauds in the country of interest?
> 
> ...



Any consultancy that claims to be able to find you a job is lying.


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Based on the universities you mentioned in your private message (USA and UK), these don't seem to be the problem, as they don't have a bad reputation.
> Is their alumni organization trying to help you with your job search?
> When did you graduate?
> Are you still (actively) in touch with the other graduating students and/or professors?


I graduated with my Master's degree nearly 3 years ago now. I have contacted both of the alumni organizations before but they both had the standard response, ie, open a LinkedIn profile, find internships etc. The reason they are standard responses is because I'm sure they work in most cases but at the risk of sounding arrogant, my case isn't exactly normal. I did open a LindkedIn profile but lost heart in less than a year. I recently started offering to work as an unpaid intern in relevant engineering companies in India and yet that has borne no fruit.

As for you second point, I admit it was my failing that I did not network or keep in touch with classmates and professors from my universities. Perhaps it is a mixture of pride or shame that made me act like that but let's no get into social etiquette.



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There is far more to getting a job than just having great qualifications and a polished CV.
> I don't believe you can possibly be overqualified for India - are you more qualified than the CEOs and senior managers of all the top Indian companies? - I doubt it!
> If you have spent all your life studying and have not actually had a proper job yet - then this will be your biggest hurdle to getting a top job.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to post a reply Steve. The reason I said I was overqualified for India was because, quite frankly, that's my best guest. There has to be a reason for not being able to land a single interview or get a single piece of feedback from the thousands of applications I may have made. On paper, a Master's degree can sometimes make up for a lack of experience but Indian organizations are pretty rigid like the country's education system. You must have the required years of experience to land a job or you must graduate from an Indian university. I've had years to speculate and after revising my CV and cover letter atleast a hundred times, I believe it saves me energy to not think about that too much. When Indian placement agencies don't even have answers for why I may be unsuccessful then there is a serious problem. (I do have nearly a year's worth of experience in the construction industry outside India though).

I have tried the intern route, as mentioned in the reply to EVHB above, even going so far as to offer being an unpaid intern for a few short months but even that hasn't worked out.

This entire past year, I've mostly concentrated on non-engineering sectors to make my mark. Writing a book, stock trading, freelancing but I just can't get over the fact that I've wasted my education. I don't think it's too much of a stretch to want to work in my field since it's 'supposed' to be in demand the world over.

And I fully agree with you on the consultants. They do prey on desperate and vulnerable clients with the whole 'selling of hope' thing which is why I'm writing here and not throwing money at them!

If you've read this far, please don't think I'm pitying myself. It's because I have tried whatever you guys and alumnis and other people usually suggest when it comes to career advice. The only reason I'm even in the Canadian/Australian forums is because these countries talk a lot about needing 'Mechanical Engineers' when my experience in the Anglophone nations shows that they don't really need them. 

But I gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

phoenixAdept said:


> I graduated with my Master's degree nearly 3 years ago now. I have contacted both of the alumni organizations before but they both had the standard response, ie, open a LinkedIn profile, find internships etc. The reason they are standard responses is because I'm sure they work in most cases but at the risk of sounding arrogant, my case isn't exactly normal. I did open a LindkedIn profile but lost heart in less than a year. I recently started offering to work as an unpaid intern in relevant engineering companies in India and yet that has borne no fruit.
> 
> As for you second point, I admit it was my failing that I did not network or keep in touch with classmates and professors from my universities. Perhaps it is a mixture of pride or shame that made me act like that but let's no get into social etiquette.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you are ugly and smell terrible

Honestly - the approach that I suggested normally has the best success - I am at a loss as to why you have not managed to be successful thus far.
Have you had any interviews yet?
If so, what aspects of your interview went well and what went not so well?
Sometimes candidates (especially those who are very desperate to succeed) give off a sort of negative, desperate, defeated vibe that is picked up badly by the interviewers.
It is hard to fully quantify - but I have seen it many times during interviews.
Do you not have any contacts, family friends or old school friends who will give you a break?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Unemployed for 3 years, or not employed in Engineering for 3 years... Sorry to say, but that will kill it to find an engineering job. At least in Western Europe or USA and Canada... 
Maybe update your knowledge, get a new degree and work hard on getting (un)paid internship during or after your graduation.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well there is no doubt there are jobs for graduate Mechanical Engineers in Canada as well as elsewhere. Have you looked at this site: https://www.engineerscanada.ca/international-engineering-graduates-0

What you will come up against in any country is the question of experience. There is nothing unique in your situation in that. See here: Graduate Mechanical Engineer Jobs | Indeed.com Plenty of jobs but some even say, 'Do not apply if you are a recent graduate'.

As an immigrant to Canada, you will also find that many companies go one step beyond wanting experience and ask for 'Canadian experience'. That frustrates a lot of immigrants since the question is, how are you supposed to get Canadian experience if no one will give you a job? 

The fact is, that it is what it is. Companies don't want to hire new grads and then complain there are no experienced engineers available for the jobs they have. But that does not mean all is lost. There are employers who will hire new graduates with no experience. For example: https://careers.hydro.mb.ca/sap/bc/...90eXBlPUVYVA==&sap-client=100&sap-language=EN

You will see lots of jobs for new graduates here: https://www.google.ca/#q=canada+new+graduate+engineer+jobs

However, until you can get a Permanent Resident visa for Canada, that is of no use to you. Most people in your situation, apply for jobs in the country where they studied. They move their visa from a student visa to a resident visa through the appropriate process. You chose instead to return to India. Without meaning to sound too harsh, I think you screwed up.

I would suggest to you that your best chance to emmigrate is to the countries where you studied. They will accept your degree without question whereas Canada may not.


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Perhaps you are ugly and smell terrible
> 
> Have you had any interviews yet?
> If so, what aspects of your interview went well and what went not so well?
> ...


LOL, if I had any interviews, atleast the excuse of bad smell could exist! And no, none of my family or family friends are in engineering. India has IT and computer science but it isn't good at core engineering. Thanks for your suggestions though.



OldPro said:


> Well there is no doubt there are jobs for graduate Mechanical Engineers in Canada as well as elsewhere. Have you looked at this site: https://www.engineerscanada.ca/international-engineering-graduates-0
> 
> What you will come up against in any country is the question of experience. There is nothing unique in your situation in that. See here: Graduate Mechanical Engineer Jobs | Indeed.com Plenty of jobs but some even say, 'Do not apply if you are a recent graduate'.
> 
> ...


Well, yes, I could have tried staying in the countries where I studied if I had considered finance or other unrelated things. I didn't go there to get a (any) job for the sake of it or solely to settle down but because India doesn't have a good education system. In hindsight, it's a mistake, yes, but not one that I chide myself for too much. Which country I stay in is irrelevant to me, it's the work I do and the environment I'm in that matters.

I don't think Canada has a problem with my degrees either. It's the little-to-no experience (that any Canadian graduate is going to face) and the fact that I'm a foreigner that is the problem. Besides, the reason I considered recruitment consultancies is because I'm fatigued from doing my own applications and wondered if professional help will be worthwhile. 

The problem is, there are next to no professional 'professionals' in the job hunting business. That's creeping into the education business as well when you see so many graduates from western countries being jobless as well.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are out of your field for 3 years already. With no previous experience to back up. You am afraid you will need to update your skills in order to become attractive on the job market.
Try India. I have met a couple of Indian engineers (who studied in India and who only had Bachelor degrees), who got a visa for Canada. Here, they had to start part of their education all over, because, to become an Engineer in Canada, you will need to get a license. Which means passing examens.
Every province is different, but here you can find data for webinars on becoming licensed in Ontario:
GEO Webinars More info for Engineers are also on the same website. (government of Ontario)

You can also look at jobs as a Technologist in order to get a bit of experience related to your studies. Lots of international trained Engineers who come to Canada never will get the title of Engineer, but that of Technologist. (although they often do the work of an Engineer, but don't get the pay. An Engineer will have to sign of. Because they won't go to the trouble of passing the examen, which can be time consuming and costs money)


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

EVHB said:


> You are out of your field for 3 years already. With no previous experience to back up. You am afraid you will need to update your skills in order to become attractive on the job market.
> Try India. I have met a couple of Indian engineers (who studied in India and who only had Bachelor degrees), who got a visa for Canada. Here, they had to start part of their education all over, because, to become an Engineer in Canada, you will need to get a license. Which means passing examens.
> Every province is different, but here you can find data for webinars on becoming licensed in Ontario:
> GEO Webinars More info for Engineers are also on the same website. (government of Ontario)


Thanks EVHB. If a couple of top tier degrees aren't enough to be attractive on the job market, I don't have the time, money or the inclination to invest more in education. I do have nearly a year's worth of experience outside India since I graduated in a slightly unrelated profession (construction).

I might look at getting licensed. But as always, I don't know how much stock a Canada based organization puts in licensed foreigners.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Can someone here confirm if it's even possible to get a visa for Canada is you don't have at least 1 year of work experience as an Engineer?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Taking all the remarks you have made here into account, I have to say that if I were looking for an engineer, I wouldn't hire you after having read your remarks here.

You appear to have little motivation to get off your butt which makes me doubt your ambition and how hard you would put your nose to the grindstone. I wouldn't want to hire someone who just wants things to go easily for him.

You appear to have no interest in where you live which makes me doubt I could expect you to stay the long term if I decided to invest my company's time and money in training you. You are just as likely to leave for another company if they offered you a few more dollars.

You appear to blame everyone and everything else for your inability to find an engineering job after 3 years of supposedly looking for one. If I could not find a job in my chosen field after 3 years it is ME I would be blaming. There is a shortage of engineers in almost every country in the world, so it isn't the market for your skills that isn't there, that leaves only YOU personally as the problem and I'm beginning to see why that is the case.

You seem to think you can sit on your butt, send out applications and the world will come to your door with offers. That sure isn't how things work in Canada. The average opening for a new graduate engineer will receive something like 100 applications. Yours is just one of them. How do you think an employer narrows them down?

I can tell you as someone who worked in engineneering related fields for decades and read countless resumes from engineers, just how easily I consigned most resumes to the 'round file' (wastepaper basket). Read here and discover just how long it takes to decide.
How to Shortlist the Right Candidates When Reviewing Resumes - Mycorporation Blog

SIX SECONDS!!!!

If the opening is for a new grad with no experience, that makes no difference to how long it takes to separate resumes. It simply changes the criteria a bit that is used to decide. 

When you have 100 resumes to go through, you have to go through them quickly. Anything is enough to consign one to the round file. Poorly written; bad spelling; obviously a template resume rather than one written specifically to meet the position being applied for, all get you thrown out.

If you want me (or any other employer) to hire you, YOU must stand out from the crowd. I very seriously doubt any application you have made does that. Not based on what you have written here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

phoenixAdept said:


> I graduated with my Master's degree nearly 3 years ago now. I have contacted both of the alumni organizations before but they both had the standard response, ie, open a LinkedIn profile, find internships etc.


You contacted the wrong people - the alumni organizations have nothing whatsoever to do with helping students or alumni find employment. Contact the career services department (the exact name varies by university) as helping people find employment is their sole reason for existing. How can someone with two university degrees not know which university department exists for the purpose of helping people find employment? Two minutes on the university webpage, and a little common sense, should have guided you there.

Just to provide an example of what I am talking about, here are links to the career services departments at the universities where I earned my B.A. (University of Waterloo) and my Master's (Wilfrid Laurier University).


University of Waterloo:

https://uwaterloo.ca/career-action/


Wilfrid Laurier University:

https://navigator.wlu.ca/career/home.htm



Any legitimate university will have a similar department and you need to contact them rather than contacting alumni organizations that have nothing to do with what you need.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Indeed, OldPro.

One must not forget that, when they have a pile of 100 resumes, one is not going to read them all in detail to find the best one. One will start screening them quickly for a couple of seconds, in order to weed out the ones you are not interested in.
Who are you going to weed out? The ones with spelling errors, bad grammar, no work experience (unless you are open for unexperienced people, but in that case I would like to see commitment: volunteer work, internships). And candidates that need sponsoring as this will cost me time and money and I am only willing to do that if i don't have any local candidates (even if they have a bit less of credentials).
After weeding, I will still have 20 or 30 candidates left. I will read their resumes in detail.

Also, with the use of ATS, ones with no (recent) experience probably will not even become visible for the hiring manager. 

You can send out 100 resumes every month, but little chance one of them will actually be noticed by a hiring manager.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I have never sent out 'blind' resumes in my life EVBH as I consider them a total waste of time. When I made changes in my career it was either through being headhunted or by applying to no more than 3 or 4 companies and getting at least 1 offer from them.

Funnily enough given this thread topic, I once wanted a position with a company who only hired engineers for their 'technical representative' (salesperson) positions. Their thinking was that as their products were all highly technical and the people in their client organizations that their representatives would call on were almost always engineers, the answer was to have engineers talk to engineers.

I was not an engineer so that would seem like a no go from the start. I cold called their Human Resources Manager and said I was interested in their company and would like an opportunity to meet with him and discuss any opportunities they might have. I talked my way into an appointment.

At that meeting I told him I was interested in a sales position and he 'dropped the bomb on me' that they only hired engineers for sales positions. I told him I was aware of that and said I had heard that in HR, there was a fairly well known saying that, ""People don't hire resumes; people hire people." I asked him if he agree with that and he said he did indeed.

Then I asked him if he thought people bought based on engineering degrees or if people bought from people? He got my point. Then I asked him how much education in selling engineers had and how much experience in selling did a new 'technical representative' generally have? He got my point. He also agreed to get me an appointment with their National Sales Manager.

Long story short, I had to convince the National Sales Manager that I could sell their product without being an engineer and I then had to convince the company President of the same thing in a third meeting. But I got the job even though they remained somewhat sceptical. I'm sure they thought it would be a 6 month trial and goodbye. Six years later, I was the National Sales Manager of that company. 

My point is that you must stand out from the crowd and be creative in some way if you want to be the 1 out of the 100. In fact, I don't even want to be included in the 100 to begin with.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Stand out from the crowd. Indeed!
(my current company would have never hired me based on my resume, as I didn't have the typical background most of their people had. But I did have lots of transferrable skills, and by way of an unpaid placement, I made my way in, and I get excellent reviews.)


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

OldPro said:


> Taking all the remarks you have made here into account, I have to say that if I were looking for an engineer, I wouldn't hire you after having read your remarks here.
> 
> You appear to have little motivation to get off your butt which makes me doubt your ambition and how hard you would put your nose to the grindstone. I wouldn't want to hire someone who just wants things to go easily for him.


If all it takes for you to rain down a tirade on a stranger in a forum is reading 3 posts from them then I wouldn't want to work for you, friend. Not to mention that you've made a lot of assumptions and leaps of logic that in normal circumstances I wouldn't be bothered to counter but since I have some time to kill, why not, I'll amuse myself.



OldPro said:


> You appear to have no interest in where you live which makes me doubt I could expect you to stay the long term if I decided to invest my company's time and money in training you. You are just as likely to leave for another company if they offered you a few more dollars.


Amazing, and here I am buying into the 'idea' that recruiters and professionals of the global workforce value adaptability and international experience? Don't universities in your country encourage your native students to study or work abroad? I wonder why that is so. One thing that must be added here, ex-Briton, is that I don't think you are aware of the passive way your governments and universities try and persuade students to go back to their respective countries after finishing their studies. Which I frankly don't care about, because it's your country(ies). If you are accusing me of being open to options at a point when I am not employed then that is simply another leap of logic you've made in the span of a few sentences and another sign of your narrow mindedness. I can't tell what it is that afflicts you. Hatred? Jealousy? Contempt? Find another strawman.



OldPro said:


> You appear to blame everyone and everything else for your inability to find an engineering job after 3 years of supposedly looking for one. If I could not find a job in my chosen field after 3 years it is ME I would be blaming. There is a shortage of engineers in almost every country in the world, so it isn't the market for your skills that isn't there, that leaves only YOU personally as the problem and I'm beginning to see why that is the case.


I don't think comprehension is your strong suit and this prevents you from noticing me having said that I haven't been unemployed for 3 years straight. As for blaming myself, friend, I have already blamed myself in this thread a few times already but I forgive you for not having the ability to read a post by an Indian without the red mist descending on your eyes.



OldPro said:


> You seem to think you can sit on your butt, send out applications and the world will come to your door with offers. That sure isn't how things work in Canada. The average opening for a new graduate engineer will receive something like 100 applications. Yours is just one of them. How do you think an employer narrows them down?


Quite, I must have got these degrees by sitting on my butt, of course. Tell me again, what is about international exposure, study abroad, work abroad that an employer champions so much? It is precisely to avoid having narrow minded and quite frankly bigoted views like yours contaminate their workforce. 

But of course, that's just on paper. You're good at finding a job? Good for you. Don't deign to think that makes you a good engineer.



OldPro said:


> I can tell you as someone who worked in engineneering related fields for decades and read countless resumes from engineers, just how easily I consigned most resumes to the 'round file' (wastepaper basket).


Would you like a pat on your back? Started your career decades ago? Good for you. Don't compare your situation with me, however. Though I must say, you must be doing something right to even stay in a job in this market. 




OldPro said:


> When you have 100 resumes to go through, you have to go through them quickly. Anything is enough to consign one to the round file. Poorly written; bad spelling ...


Brilliant, after that 'bad smell' jibe a few posts above, now this. Bad spelling, my foot. Yes, I've read every resume trick in the book. Please, your prehistoric advice doesn't add anything new.



OldPro said:


> If you want me (or any other employer) to hire you, YOU must stand out from the crowd. I very seriously doubt any application you have made does that. *Not based on what you have written here.*


Could have saved yourself the heartburn by heeding your own last sentence here. I didn't ask for career advice from you. I asked a simple question that is far and away from the content of your answers. If you needed an excuse to wail on a stranger about your migrant fears, then you've picked on the wrong person.



colchar said:


> You contacted the wrong people - the alumni organizations have nothing whatsoever to do with helping students or alumni find employment. Contact the career services department (the exact name varies by university) as helping people find employment is their sole reason for existing. How can someone with two university degrees not know which university department exists for the purpose of helping people find employment? Two minutes on the university webpage, and a little common sense, should have guided you there.
> 
> Any legitimate university will have a similar department and you need to contact them rather than contacting alumni organizations that have nothing to do with what you need.


More leaps of logic. Honestly, do you guys even read the posts you are replying to? Don't reply if you have nothing to add that is related to the topic. I mentioned the alumni organization because another poster asked me about it. How you made the leap from me having contacted alumni orgs to me not having contacted career services departments is lost on me.

Honestly, is the workforce infested by people who cannot comprehend? No wonder the economy is in shambles the world over. See, you've infected me with the generalization virus too.

I have a simple request for you guys. If you cannot stay on topic, please stay out of it. I want relevant answers here, not frustrated vomit. Excuse the strong words but you cannot say I wasn't provoked.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

phoenixAdept said:


> If all it takes for you to rain down a tirade on a stranger in a forum is reading 3 posts from them then I wouldn't want to work for you, friend. Not to mention that you've made a lot of assumptions and leaps of logic .


In real life, a recruiter/hiring manager doesn't even have your messages; you are a piece (or 2 pieces) of paper: your resume. (With 3 years of blank on it?)
And they make lots of assumptions and all kinds of leaps. Because that's the only thing they can do if they don't know who you are, if you are just a piece of paper, not backed by a former colleague, a professor, one of their own employers, etc. Don't expect a hiring manager to say "Ok, I have 100 candidates. Now let's read all their resumes with lots of attention while thinking who they are, why they write things this way, while taking into account that these are probably all very nice and intelligent people who really need a job. So let's spend at least half an hour per resume. And maybe invite them all for a personal interview, so I can test my assumptions, and than make a decision who to hire."
That's not how things are done in Canada (US, Western Europe). No idea if there even exists a country where they can afford to do it that way.
Even if you put only 5 minutes in reading a resume, with 100 resumes, that means 500 minutes. That's 10 hours! With breaks and some phone calls, that's 2 full days of only reading resumes. Than you need to call a couple of them (maybe 8) to further shift through them. Another couple of hours. And than invite maybe 3 candidates for interviews. People don't have that luxury of time to spend on a entry level engineer.

I know this is hard for you now, but at least this way you know you have to come up with a different plan. It would not be honest to tell you that everything is going to be ok and that you soon will find a job in Canada. Would it?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Phoenix, instead of listening to yourself, you need to learn to listen to others.

You wrote, "You're good at finding a job? Good for you. Don't deign to think that makes you a good engineer."

Now tell me what it is you are trying to do? Are you trying to engineer something? 

Now go back to what you wrote and reverse it. You're a good engineer? Good for you. Don't deign to think that makes you good at finding a job.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

phoenixAdept said:


> More leaps of logic. Honestly, do you guys even read the posts you are replying to?


Nice try, but I responded directly to what you had said - that you had contacted alumni organizations.




> Don't reply if you have nothing to add that is related to the topic.


First of all, you do not get to determine who responds or what they say. Second, if you had read what I posted you would see that it directly related to the topic.




> I mentioned the alumni organization because another poster asked me about it. How you made the leap from me having contacted alumni orgs to me not having contacted career services departments is lost on me.


Then you're not too bright as it is very simple - you mentioned alumni organizations but made no mention of contacting the career services department.




> Honestly, is the workforce infested by people who cannot comprehend?



Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one?





> I have a simple request for you guys. If you cannot stay on topic, please stay out of it.



You claim that others here lack comprehension but anyone reading this can clearly see that it is you who lacks comprehension - which is another possible reason for why you are having so much trouble finding a job.





> I want relevant answers here, not frustrated vomit.


Again, the answer provided have been relevant and the only one spouting frustrated vomit (whatever the hell that is), is you.

And with your piss poor attitude you have pretty much ruined any chance you have of getting any more advice here. 





> Excuse the strong words but you cannot say I wasn't provoked.



Yes, actually, we can and you need to wind your neck in if you want any more help. An attitude adjustment also seems necessary if you ever expect to find a job.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

O.k., this thread is getting out of hand, so I'm going to close it.


----------

